# Grain Bin to Greenhouse



## Left-Handed Dog (Jan 12, 2007)

We have a grain bin on our property that we've been trying to figure out what to do with. Our first thought was to convert it to a sort of cottage. You can find lots of these type of conversions online. We were going to call it the "Guest Bin." But now we have an even better idea....we think. We want to convert the structure to a greenhouse. No examples that we could find on that idea!

Anybody think it's possible? Suggestions?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

It'd depend on high the bin is, and how strong is your fear of heights, operating with power tools. Would be a lot of 'jury rigging', as most bins I see have curved features in them... cutting that metal and replacing with glass, plexiglass, or clear fiberglass would be 'fun'...


----------

